# Marantz AV 7005



## JBICT65 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey everyone! After hearing so much praise for these units, I sold my Yamaha receiver and purchased one of these. I paired it with a Emotiva XPA-2 for the fronts and a XPA-5 for the center/rears. Love the sound quality! I have one question, though. It is about the bass. 

OK, I have the amps outputted via the balanced connectors. My sub is outputted via the unbalanced connector. My sub does not have a balanced input. When I switch the Subwoofer to 'on', LFE and Mains selected on the on-screen menu, I get almost nothing out of the sub. I have everything crossed at '80'. I turn the volume up to max on the sub, and still I hear just a bit of bass. I took the 7005 out and replaced it with a normal receiver, hooked the sub up, played a BD and there was the bass! Everything set the same. Hooked the 7005 back up, bass almost nonexistent. I have read and re-read the manual, checked to make sure I indeed had the sub attached to the Sub out, yes. I am just scratching my head. Everything else sound fantastic, except for lack of bass. Does anyone have any idea what I might not be doing? Is there a setting I did not select? I am just like....Huh?! :dontknow:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase of such a fine processor, that same model is on my short-list to replace the 8002. Not familiar with the specifics of that model but I know the 8002 has a bass setting that can either be set to "mix" or "both", does the 7005 have such a setting?


----------



## JBICT65 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Typea. Well, I have looked and don't see that setting. All I see is the LFE + Main setting. I tried the setting both ways and got the same result. I know it's just some silly little thing I am not seeing. I think that is why it's so frustrating; the unit itself is SO nice! I mean it does everything so well; all my wants are met with this guy. Except for the bass setting! AHHHHH! I emailed Marantz tech support the other day but have not heard back from them. Anyway, I recommend this unit because of the sound quality, build quality, features, etc. Now if that little bass issue would get resolved, it would be one of the most satisfying audio purchases I have ever made.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Bummer, the only thing I can think to do is to dial down your sub volume and run calibration again. If it still seems low you can always turn up the volume at the sub.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JBICT65 said:


> Hey everyone! After hearing so much praise for these units, I sold my Yamaha receiver and purchased one of these. I paired it with a Emotiva XPA-2 for the fronts and a XPA-5 for the center/rears. Love the sound quality! I have one question, though. It is about the bass.
> 
> OK, I have the amps outputted via the balanced connectors. My sub is outputted via the unbalanced connector. My sub does not have a balanced input. When I switch the Subwoofer to 'on', LFE and Mains selected on the on-screen menu, I get almost nothing out of the sub. I have everything crossed at '80'. I turn the volume up to max on the sub, and still I hear just a bit of bass. I took the 7005 out and replaced it with a normal receiver, hooked the sub up, played a BD and there was the bass! Everything set the same. Hooked the 7005 back up, bass almost nonexistent. I have read and re-read the manual, checked to make sure I indeed had the sub attached to the Sub out, yes. I am just scratching my head. Everything else sound fantastic, except for lack of bass. Does anyone have any idea what I might not be doing? Is there a setting I did not select? I am just like....Huh?! :dontknow:


Hello,
I would try connecting the Emotiva's using RCA's instead of XLR's and see if your Subwoofer works properly then. Moreover, the XPA's are not a truly Balanced Design to begin with so aside from it being louder when set to the same Volume Level (XLR has twice the Output Voltage 5.0 versus 2.5 VRMS) and in theory a lower Noise Floor, in Home Theater Applications there are not huge advantages using XLR's. You do see them in Studios and other Professional Applications, but much of this is due to the super long Cable Runs where XLR Cables are resistant to noise/interference. Neither the Marantz or the Emotiva are truly Balanced Designs. 

Just to make it easier to understand, here is a quote from the Balanced Audio Technology FAQ: 
"I've heard that not all units that have XLR jacks are truly balanced components? Can you explain this?

Yes. There are many products on the market that add XLR connectors to an internal single-ended circuit. Such designs, while sporting XLR connectors, don't process the signal in balanced form. It is fair to call such units "pseudo-balanced". Unfortunately, this fact is usually not stated accurately in the company literature for these products."
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not familiar with how your Marantz pre/pro works but are both the RCA and XLR sub outputs active at the same time?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

JBICT65 said:


> My sub is outputted via the unbalanced connector. My sub does not have a balanced input. When I switch the Subwoofer to 'on', LFE and Mains selected on the on-screen menu, I get almost nothing out of the sub. I have everything crossed at '80'.


Are the main speakers are set to "SMALL?"


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Try grabbing a cheap y-connector from Walmart. Had the same issue on my 6005 series, almost sent the sub and receiver back before I tried the y-cable. It solved my problem.


----------



## JBICT65 (Jan 18, 2012)

First, let me apologize for not getting back to anyone who responded and/or asked a question. @LCS, yes, both outputs are supposed to be the same. @Kal, yes, all set to 'small'. And @DareDevil, so u used a Y connector from one of the sub outs and the bass was restored? So odd! The sound is so pure from the unit I don't wanna return but on movies esp., the LFE just isn't there. On regular stereo, it's so minute it almost is not there. Anyway, again, sorry about not getting back in here and I really appreciate the comments! Thanks!


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

JBICT65 said:


> First, let me apologize for not getting back to anyone who responded and/or asked a question. @LCS, yes, both outputs are supposed to be the same. @Kal, yes, all set to 'small'. And @DareDevil, so u used a Y connector from one of the sub outs and the bass was restored? So odd! The sound is so pure from the unit I don't wanna return but on movies esp., the LFE just isn't there. On regular stereo, it's so minute it almost is not there. Anyway, again, sorry about not getting back in here and I really appreciate the comments! Thanks!


Actually, my problem still exists even with the Y-cable. I've tried adjusting all settings, but I've given up.


----------



## JBICT65 (Jan 18, 2012)

@Daredevil Well, maybe I should just give up! So weird. Usually, after I think and rethink I can figure things out, but not this time. I actually emailed Marantz & they responded:

I would actually configure this a little differently. Leaving all channels set to "Small" and the Subwoofer Mode left to "LFE+Main," I would then access the Crossover Frequency menu and select Advanced. This will provide low frequency flexibility from each set of channels. I would then set my Front channels between 60 and 80 Hz, (depending on the capabilities of the speakers) my Center channel to 150 Hz, and the Surround and Surround Back channels between 100 and 120 Hz. This will provide more low frequency to the SW pre-out while still maintaining the low-mids, mids, and highs to your channels. Also, with this configuration you would then want to bypass or max out the sub's internal crossover as you're solely using the AV's crossover. The only thing left to adjust manually would be the
SW Channel Level from the AV's menu settings. 

I would then use two RCA (or XLR) connections between the AV and your sub. Use SW1 from the AV into the LFE input on the sub. Then, use SW2 on the AV to the "Left" input on the sub. These are parallel pre-outs (SW1 and SW2) and will allow for all low frequency information plus all LFE to be output to the sub. This configuration should produce the amount of bass response desired for your application.

Well that didn't work, either! So, I guess I give up! :dontknow:


----------

